# Gentoo på norsk nynorsk?

## Somewhere

Er Gentoo tilgjengelig på norsk nynorsk? Tenker på bash og KDE.

----------

## atgnwt

Eg er ikkje sikker på om bash er tilgjengeleg på det beste målet, men KDE vet eg er. Berre sleng LINGUAS="nn" i make.conf fila di, og emerge -v kde-base/kde-i18n, så rullar du! Eg reknar med at det du ynskjer med bash, er å få meldingane på nynorsk. Dette kan eg dessverre ikkje hjelpe med, ettersom eg sjølv likar å ha dei på engelsk (enklare å få hjelp når noko går gale), men eg vil likevel minne deg på "alias", og korleis du kan bruke han til gjere brukargrensesnittet meir triveleg. Til dømes har eg, i .bashrc,

```
alias sjå_filer="ls --color"

alias preik_innhald="cat"

alias kom_dagros="shutdown -h now"
```

...osv. Berre fantasien sett grenser.

Lukke til, og måtte ånda til Ivar Aasen følgje deg!

----------

